# What year is this old girl



## Billc1970 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey guys 
Picked up an old JD yesterday just wondering if anyone can tell me what model and year this old girl is 
Serial plate p726e055768m
Thank you


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Model 726
Year 1976


----------

